# Mouse Problems.

## Amoeba

Hey,  well basically i cannot get my mouse to work.  The problem is that it is not used by any driver. When the machine boots i see that the mouse was detected but there is no driver for it.  I know that i have all the kernel options required for USB but it just isnt working.  I checked /proc/bus/usb/drivers and only hub and usbdevfs are there.  I think that hid and input should be there too but they are not.  i check /proc/bus/usb/devices and my mouse is there but it has (none) for driver.  This is annoyoing me very much.  I have an intellimouse explorer revision 3 and a via KT333 chipset on gentoo 1.2 kernel 2.4.19.  also if i cat /dev/input/mice (which i created on 13 63) it just says no such device.  I also tried making device nodes on 185 but i didnt get lucky  :Smile: 

any help is much apprieciated (spelling?)

----------

## JefP@@

This is indeed, because of kernel config ...

You should search the forums... there were already several posts about this subject.

Grtz

----------

## Zu`

This might help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79

Next time, try searching the forums first.

Greets

----------

## klieber

moving to the hardware forum...

--kurt

----------

